# crontab sicherheit



## sence123 (9. Jan. 2010)

Hallo Forum,

Mich interresiert, wie sicher die Cronjobs sind.

Falls ein kunde mal ein shellscript schreibt welches alles löscht, würde dies ausgeführt werden, oder wie sicher wurde dies geschrieben ?

vielen dank


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2010)

Die Cronjobs laufen unter dem User des webs, er könnte also seine eigenen Dateien löschen. Aber nicht die von anderen webs oder Systemdateien.


----------

